# 3 Cylinder Fairbanks Model



## cfellows (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, it's all back together and touched up.  Model of 1910 Fairbanks 3 cylinder, 80 HP stationary engine.  Bore and stroke are 3/4" x 7/8".  Here's the video of the finished engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXu_Y41hsRo[/ame]

I'm struck by how much it sounds like a diesel, especially in the mid range RPM.

Chuck


----------



## aarggh (Jun 8, 2013)

That is simply an amazing job you've done there Chuck! Beautiful engine mate!

cheers, Ian


----------



## Lawijt (Jun 8, 2013)

What a great runner. No words for it & that on such a short time.... 
Now you build the same , but running on diesel wright???


----------



## moya034 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really dig this engine! Great work! You build thread was great and well documented.


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 8, 2013)

Mighty fine work on the Fairbanks Chuck. It's always interesting to see your builds come to a great finish. The sound is super.
gbritnell


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 8, 2013)

Really great job here Chuck. And in such a short time too.
 you must not sleep much.

  Ron


----------



## johnny1320 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work Chuck! Love color choice, I didn't realize how big the original engine was 11"x13" bore and stroke and it only made 80hp, must have been low rpm with massive torque. 
Cheers
John


----------



## Niceonetidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Well done Chuck, great job, and runs nice too,

Keep up the good work,

Kind regards

Colin


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 8, 2013)

Well Done!  Great Sound.

I've seen and heard a full-sized one and you nailed the experience.

It cries out for a matching generator (whoops, "dynamo").

--ShopShoe


----------



## larry1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chuck,  great job,great sound.         larry1


----------



## idahoan (Jun 8, 2013)

Great job on the Fairbanks Chuck!

Dave


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 8, 2013)

G'Day Chuck,
Excellent workmanship on your engine.
I am amazed how quickly you have built it from the time of your first post on the engine. Looks & sounds great.
Regards,
Don.


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 9, 2013)

Just awesome Chuck.


----------



## Septic (Jun 9, 2013)

Elegant and beautifully voiced engine...


----------



## Dmurphree (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks GREAT!!!!Good Job.

Murf


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 10, 2013)

great work .....as usual
and the sound is awsomeThm:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fantastic Chuck!  Impressive as always.

Man the sound of this engine is superb!


----------



## kadora (Jun 11, 2013)

Hat off chuck


----------



## mnay (Jun 19, 2013)

Chuck,
Was that your own design or did you build from someones plan.
Castings or barstock?
Beautiful engine and great sound.
You sure get a lot accomplished in a short time.  I have been working on the same engine for a couple of years now, but finally am getting close.

Mike


----------



## cfellows (Jun 19, 2013)

mnay said:


> Chuck,
> Was that your own design or did you build from someones plan.
> Castings or barstock?
> Beautiful engine and great sound.
> ...


 
Thanks, Mike, that was my own design, although I did reference some other drawings to get the right proportions.

Chuck


----------



## DLM (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice work Chuck engine sounds great sounds like a diesel good job. 

Don


----------



## jpeter (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the sound.


----------

